# Wie lang darf ein Netzwerkkabel sein ?



## NeoXtrem (25. November 2003)

Hallo Tuto-Leser!

einfache aber wichtige Frage:
Wielang darf ein LAN-Kabel sein das es noch Verlustfrei (speed/pakete) übertragen kann? Brauch ich ab einer bestimmten Länge einen Verstärker?

Wer damit Erfahrung hat darf gerne seinen Senf hier drunter senfen.

Die happy!

ciao
NeoXtrem


----------



## hulmel (25. November 2003)

Google wäre Dein Freund gewesen: http://www.fh-lippe.de/~schiebel/vortraege/lan-hardware/lanhardw_3.htm


----------



## NeoXtrem (25. November 2003)

Hi!

habs bei Google natürlich vorher versucht, wollten mir aber alle Netzwerkkabel verkaufen *g* (Gewust wie man suchen sollte?)

Naja Hier nochmal für alle: mit dem heutigen Standard sind stränken von unter 100 m kein Problem ohne Verstärker. 

Danke für Deine Mühe


----------

